# Southern Soapers scents



## Maria (Dec 4, 2010)

Does anyone know how to find the same scent I used to buy from Southern Soapers, somewhere else? Honey Bee, Orange Slices and Tassi Lavender are some of my best sellers.  I have ordered scents with similar descriptions from SOS, and a couple others and they are not even close.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 5, 2010)

Unfortunately, I don't have any answers for you, but I share your anguish over the beautiful and unique Tassi Lavender. It was my absolute favorite lavender in soap. I can only hope and pray that another vendor will pick it up, and also many of the other unique FOs that Southern Soapers offered. 

IrishLass


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 6, 2010)

It might be available somewhere else under a different name........


----------



## agriffin (Dec 6, 2010)

Does anybody have an ounce or two?  Of tassi lav?

We could send to Taylored Concepts and see if they can dupe.

There's no cost if they don't have to send it to the lab.  Cost if they do...but we'll be able to test it after the first round.  I don't have any left.


----------



## carebear (Dec 6, 2010)

It's their Adirondack that I miss already.  
Last year they temporarily stopped carrying it while it was reformulated to meet the newest IFRA standards, and so my stock got low.  Just when I was ready to buy the new version - she went out of business!


----------



## Maria (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't have even a drop of Tassi Lavender unfortunately.  I used the one I got from WSP in a batch this week and it smells like the scent in a public restroom.


----------



## reallyrita (Dec 11, 2010)

I am really hoping that someone will pick up her scents and start offering them for sale again.  She had so many really lovely and unique FOs.  I miss many of them already.  I never got around to trying Tassi Lavender and now I guess I will never get the chance.


----------

